# Armed man, gunfire at Montreal university  Dec. 11 '08



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Dec 2008)

Armed man, gunfire at Montreal university: reports
Updated Thu. Dec. 11 2008 4:09 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A downtown Montreal university has been locked down as police investigate reports of an armed man and gunfire inside the school.

Several hundred students and faculty were inside the University du Quebec's education faculty Thursday afternoon as police scoured the premises.

Sounds similar to gunfire were heard inside the building around 2 p.m., according to reports.

Police haven't confirmed these reports and have yet to find any signs of bloodshed. There were also no reported injuries, police said.




But Montreal police spokesman Raphael Bergeron said officers have found some evidence that an armed person was inside the school at some point.

CTV Montreal's Genevieve Beauchmin said one witness spotted a red sports bag inside the school filled with either shell casings or bullets. 

Emergency personnel, along with ambulance crews, remained on standby near the university.

The downtown school is located near the busy Berri-UQAM subway station.

While the gunfire hadn't been confirmed, the incident has sparked memories of a 2006 shooting at another Montreal college. 

On Sept. 13, 2006, gunfire erupted inside Montreal's Dawson College.

Anastasia De Sousa, a 20-year-old student at the college, was killed during the shooting and 20 others were injured.

The gunman, Kimveer Gill, took his own life before police could take him into custody.

With reports from CTV Montreal and The Canadian Press

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/latest/university-detonation/#clip120902
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081211/mtl_armed_081211/20081211?hub=TopStories


----------



## Kebel (11 Dec 2008)

Turned out to be nothing more dangerous than fireworks.. lol

Anyway, Montreal is a crazy city and I'm happy not to live there.


----------

